# Buttin in with a little nostalgia



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I get all kinds of things. Thought this might raise a smile or irritate someone here LOL


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. Most of it is still good advice today. The secret here at my house is to find a 2-hr time block where no one will bother me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

TNHermit - that's so funny. :hysterical:

Thanks for posting it. I wonder if they were all sewing by hand, due to the reference of the french chalk for the fingers. (won't that get on the fresh dress?).


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

TOO funny...my work horse machine is a '49...can't even imagine.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Well does his mean I should despair of finding a proper lady .

It was meaningful to me after talking to my unmarried 51 year old cousin (3 kids) and daughter (with child again anyhow) :sob::flame: NObody is going to push them around or tell them what to do.

They wonder why us old people are confused LOL


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I loved reading this. Some of it is still good to think about today. I do enjoy my sewing more if other things are done, but that rarely happens. I didn't understand the chalk. I keep tacky finger on my sewing table. Sometimes I just need a little to help grab the fabric.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had to google "French Chalk"

Dictionary - Definition of French chalk

I see it's is used mostly for marking in sewing. But check out the other use for it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fun Stuff - Prairie Patchworker's Quilt Guild

check out that link - it has the words to the OP and more neat stuff.

This list is one of the many things I saw and liked:

10 Reasons To Buy Fabric

1. Itâs the only remotely artistic thing Iâve ever done. 

2. If all else fails, you can use it for cleaning rags. 

3. It will go with some I bought last year. 

4. I want my daughter to have a proper inheritance. 

5. Well-known medical fact: prevents washing machine withdrawal symptoms on light laundry days. 

6. Buy it now before your husband retires and goes with you on all your shopping expeditions. 

*7. If you donât buy it now, you may never see it again. *

8. I owe myself a reward for that Â½ lb I lost last month. 

9. Itâs nor immoral, illegal or fattening. 

*10. It calms the nerves, satisfies the soul and makes me feel good ! *


I think cause #7 and #10 are my most used reasons.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I had to google "French Chalk"
> 
> Dictionary - Definition of French chalk
> 
> I see it's is used mostly for marking in sewing. But check out the other use for it.


Another use for chalk is if your sanding something or hand planing. I use the sidewalk stuff. Just rub it on the wood and you can tell if you have hit all the spots or if ts wavy  And like you the small stuff is good for layout as it comes off easy


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
If I were to follow that, nothing would get done in my sewing. 
I do concur that feeling fresh and clean does make a difference in the way I go about my sewing though.

Elaine


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

:hysterical:I can just see Elaine in a dress :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


:-> Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Does this mean I have to start making beds every day?


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree with the part about having things in order. If the house is a mess, I cannot settle down to sew. Wonder if having my sewing studio will make any difference? We shall see. I really enjoyed reading it anyway.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

It is a wonder that the women in my family ever accomplished anything according to this. It was accepted as gospel that only "fast" women wore powder and lipstick. I can't imagine what would have happened if my grandfather caught one of them with it on.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That's one reason my sewing room in not in my house.

I have to walk out the door through the yard, out the gate across the drive into my sewing house. LOVE IT.



Fae said:


> I agree with the part about having things in order. If the house is a mess, I cannot settle down to sew. Wonder if having my sewing studio will make any difference? We shall see. I really enjoyed reading it anyway.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

When I went to the Dutchman's Store in Cantrel, Ia last week, I fell in love with an International Harvester panel they had. Of course I had to buy 1 yard each of two coordinating fabrics, and 1/2 yard of a, IH filler type. My kids are all John Deere people. My daughter did admit she probably would have bought it too.

I think I am going to make the panel into a lap quilt, quilting around some of the objects in the panel, and using the allover IH piece on the back. 

It had Super C's on it, and my sweet deceased S/O loved them. I know he would have approved!

I bet they'll ALL want it when it's done tho!


----------

